# Grooming for Amber



## louise1608 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello! I just got my cockapoo 2 days ago, she's 12 months old and we got her as a 2nd dog to be a friend for our cocker spaniel alfie - she is in quite a state, very unfit due to no walkies for a long time and her coat is out of control! she is so incredibly matted and knotty that I don't even know where to start! We have tried combing out the knots and spent a little under 2 hours last night untangling her and we still haven't finished! Can't see her eyes or anything and something has to be done! We're planning on finishing the de-tangling later today and then giving her a bath and a blow dry and trimming around her eyes and her beard if she will let us! I'll attach a photo so you can see how long she is at the moment - her hair feels very unhealthy and I feel horrible for her and wanna make it better asap! Since its winter and freezing cold we still want to keep her quite long - we have wahl clippers and were going to use them allover - but what can I do around her face? Can I take her beard off? Not 100% of it, but most of it? I don't like them and she gets a lot of food stuck in it as it is cos she's so tangled up!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, she looks lovely, well done you for putting in so much work in shuch a short space of time. 

you han use skissors around her face, of the clippers if you want to shorten her beard. not everyine keeps the bears others keep it but keep it short. some compleatly shave it off. its up toy you. 


i bet after a bath her coat will feel lovely. 

why was she up for rehoming? 


what is your ockers name.


----------



## louise1608 (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks very much - I wasn't sure whether she would look silly without the beard but I'll take it off 

she was up for rehoming as her owners divorced so she no longer had time for her - as i say she hasn't been walked in months it wasn't fair on her! 

My cocker is Alfie


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Louise Amber looks adorable and from the photo - in good shape. I'm sure you will improve her fitness in no time. My puppy is having his first puppy trim at the weekend and I also would like his beard trimmed. I trim round his eyes myself but I can only do this when he's asleep! Looking forward to seeing some further pics!


----------



## louise1608 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you, I think she's lovely too! 

Can anyone suggest a way to untangle her without getting her all upset? She's ok and will sit still to let you do it until you snag a knot, then she gets annoyed and tries to eat the comb!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Amber looks lovely and well done for perservering with the matts as can take a long time to groom  You will be able to build up her fitness as she is still very young and Alfie will help with that by playing with her etc  Good luck


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Louise and welcome! 

Pets at home sell a brush for dematting called a matt breaker. It is perfect for getting through the matts without cutting them out. You need to hold below the matt close the to the skin and then you use the de matter to cut through the matt. It brings it right out and removes it completely. I could not look after Daisy coat without it.

This is the one I have but I bought it from the local store.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/matt-breaker-grooming-tool-with-replacement-blades-by-mikki-15598

You could also have a look at the Cockapoo care page on the Owners Club website: Grooming

Amber looks lovely and it sounds like you have done a great job so far!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

There was a thread a day or so ago about matts and it was suggested that it was easier to do whilst bathing and add a bit of conditioner to make them easier to get out as you can then comb them. We often groom Beau when she is tired as she seems to like it more then plus we groom her every day which you will now be able to do as keeps all the matts at bay (well a bit anyway)!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

as youv onbly just got her i would worry to much about the notts. get her bathed and you will be able to see the mattse when she is wet. you can use scissors on the mat going in the direction the hair falls. this brakes up the matt and makes it easier to brush out. 

do you have somone whop can keep her attention when your brushing, giving treats etc.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hi Louise and welcome!
> 
> Pets at home sell a brush for dematting called a matt breaker. It is perfect for getting through the matts without cutting them out. You need to hold below the matt close the to the skin and then you use the de matter to cut through the matt. It brings it right out and removes it completely. I could not look after Daisy coat without it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for this too Sarah - I will be getting one of those over the weekend  x


----------



## louise1608 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you, thank you guys! I'm gonna order one of those brushes! Yes it will be easier to do it in the bath wont it - I don't want to cause her any more discomfort if it can be helped


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

The matt breakers are cheaper on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Groom...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1328294227&sr=1-1

I bought one recently and find it really usefulf.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
I think Amber looks fab. She's lucky to have a nice new home and an owner that will care for her.

Andrea x


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, not sure if you have seen it already but I found the video that Jukee Doodles did of grooming really useful, you can find it under Cockapoo Grooming and it is at the top. 

Good Luck she looks lovely.
Alison


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is lovely - hope she settles in well - bet she will be a different dog after a few weeks of proper exercise!!

I tend to keep Mollys coat fairly short as it is just more practical. If the tangles are near the end you might be able to get away with just trimming them off as you find each one as it sounds like her coat is going to need trimming anyway to get into decent condition.

This is the length I tend to keep Molly trimmed to - although I think she is slightly longer at the moment


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Amber looks lovely and she sounds a lovely dog if she'll let you groom her as you have been. I can't wait to see more pics of her!! x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> The matt breakers are cheaper on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Groom...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1328294227&sr=1-1
> 
> I bought one recently and find it really usefulf.


I bought one from this seller & they were very quick at posting. Haven't had to use it yet.......just wanted to be prepared for when the matt monster visits!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Thanks for this too Sarah - I will be getting one of those over the weekend  x



Hi Louise and Amber, I'm sure you'll get her sorted, lots of love and patience.  For grooming I also use this too, brilliant for getting in to the centre of a big matt/knot. 

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/matt...cm_re=barilliance-_-up sell-_-product details


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there and welcome....she is gorgeous and I am glad that she is in a better place


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh lucky Amber to have found you
I have never home groomed Pushca so well done you for all your hard work! She looks great


----------



## louise1608 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh your all so lovely, so glad I came across this forum! Thank you so much for the advice we're almost done detangling now, gonna give her face a trim today if she will let me but she's fast asleep now after walkies


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi she does look lovely, i use a metal comb and a matt splitter from pets at home.
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/matt-...duct details
i also keep wispa quite short too about half inch all over.


----------

